

How many of HNers are regular on some Online Judge like SPOJ or UVA? - vineet7kumar

I tried it many times but can't be regular in practice on SPOJ (or any other online judge for practice) :(<p>Just wanted to know how many of you guys regularly practice on any of such judges ? (Or do you do that at all?)
======
jacquesm
I really tried to understand your question but it wouldn't click so I did some
googling:

"SPOJ – Sphere Online Judge – is a problemset archive, online judge and
contest hosting service accepting solutions in many languages."

<http://www.spoj.pl/>

"The UVA On-line Judge is an on-line programming trainer created in 1995 with
the aim of training users who participate in worldwide programming
competitions. Currently this tool has approximately 64,000 users from many
different countries and more than 2,000 problems."

<http://uva.onlinejudge.org/>

So, the answer (for me at least :) ) is no, never used any of these, but
interesting stuff and I'll definitely have a look (time permitting...).

~~~
vineet7kumar
I am sorry I didn't explain the terms. Thanks for doing that.

